# Left Luggage / Baggage Storage



## Tony J (May 8, 2011)

Hi, is there a left luggage / baggage storage place in Dubai?

I would like to leave two suitcases for 3 weeks.

Thanks


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

I remember looking into self-store places a few years back when we wanted a place to store our archives. Back then there was very limited availability and it all seemed very expensive. I suppose you could try - I haven't so I can't vouch for any of them:
Selfstore
Dubai Movers, Dubai Storage Company/Moving Services, Household Storage Dubai/UAE
there was also a company called, I think, Big Yellow, but I can't find them - perhaps they went out of business.
Sorry not to be of more help...


----------



## Tony J (May 8, 2011)

*Left Luggage.*



ReggieDXB007 said:


> I remember looking into self-store places a few years back when we wanted a place to store our archives. Back then there was very limited availability and it all seemed very expensive. I suppose you could try - I haven't so I can't vouch for any of them:
> Selfstore
> Dubai Movers, Dubai Storage Company/Moving Services, Household Storage Dubai/UAE
> there was also a company called, I think, Big Yellow, but I can't find them - perhaps they went out of business.
> Sorry not to be of more help...




Thanks Reggie. Really appreciate your help


----------



## basc (May 18, 2011)

Tony J said:


> Thanks Reggie. Really appreciate your help


Hi Tony J - who did you use in the end? I have to store some luggage for a few weeks also. Thanks.


----------



## Tony J (May 8, 2011)

*Left Luggage.*



basc said:


> Hi Tony J - who did you use in the end? I have to store some luggage for a few weeks also. Thanks.




Sorry, I didn't store anything in the end - so can not advise which company to go for


----------

